

Tree.com Acquires Mint Competitor Thrive - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/06/treecom-acquires-mint-competitor-thrive/

======
vaksel
will be interesting to see if they'll try doing this as a standalone product,
or if it'll be an addon service to their existing stuff

